# Looking for Good rod blank for inshore wade fishing.



## Chriscasillas24 (Sep 22, 2020)

I’m looking for a rod blank for wade fishing. Something along the lines of a Waterloo carbon mag. Med extra fast. 6’9
I want to keep the build as lite as possible.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

The mhx sj or mb series are pretty good for the money. I just built on an mb904 heavy moderate fast tip. So far it throws everything i want thrown pretty well from jigs to live freeline to popping cork.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozzy3416 (Jun 8, 2017)

NFC SJ 703-1(X-Ray LMX) pretty much a great all around wade rod from tossing plastics to croaker and they are light.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

MHX MB812XF
Point Blank PB691MXF
MHX SJ842 - trim 3" from butt if 6' 9" is critical

NFC blanks are very nice but to me their XF is not as fast as other manufacturers.


----------



## Rozzy3416 (Jun 8, 2017)

This is very true about NFC blanks.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Rozzy3416 said:


> NFC SJ 703-1(X-Ray LMX) pretty much a great all around wade rod from tossing plastics to croaker and they are light.


So you really like that blank? The specs seem good for the type fishing I do, and very tempted to order one. Are they really as light as advertised? It claims to be a 1.3 ounce blank.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Mine have all been very close in weight, if you want faster blanks you use blanks that are built inherently faster, SB blanks have always been faster and a bit more powerful, sometimes the fastest blanks in a companies catalog. NFC has lots of them. SJ blanks are the limp sister of bass blanks, less powerful per line rating and many times slower. If you want to feel and see the take these are a good choice, make great walleye rods.
There is no set standard for XF, F, etc. nor Med, or MH, some think an XF blank sets the hook faster, or some other non existent trait, how can a blank with a softer tip set a hook faster? It's bending toward the fish and load easier, so how can it have lightning fast hooksets?


----------



## Rozzy3416 (Jun 8, 2017)

Whitebassfisher said:


> So you really like that blank? The specs seem good for the type fishing I do, and very tempted to order one. Are they really as light as advertised? It claims to be a 1.3 ounce blank.


Yes this is a great all around blank and most of the rods I have built lately were in this blank and yes it is light but my personal favorite rods are on SB X-ray blanks.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

MikeK said:


> MHX MB812XF
> Point Blank PB691MXF
> MHX SJ842 - trim 3" from butt if 6' 9" is critical
> 
> NFC blanks are very nice but to me their XF is not as fast as other manufacturers.


He could always cut 3" off of the top of a 7' blank instead of the bottom to stiffen it up a bit. It's an option anyway. I have no experience with the NFC blanks though.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Who carries the X-ray Blanks?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

NFC blanks are sold factory direct through their website. Maybe someone in your area has some in their shop you could bend if you're looking to handle before buying. They often run substantial sales so the ones I've used have been bought that way to get some hands on experience.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I ordered a NFC blank last night direct from them, and their website claimed 50% off, but still expensive in my book. However, the Elite X line of MHX are about the same as 50% off on NFC. What is the most percentage off you have seen?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

$85 for $250 X-Ray last April . . . bought 2.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Not long ago all the X Ray blanks were $75, material prices have gone up considerable now. X Ray material is many generations better the the material found in the MHX blanks, that material has been around for decades.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Chriscasillas24 said:


> I’m looking for a rod blank for wade fishing. Something along the lines of a Waterloo carbon mag. Med extra fast. 6’9
> I want to keep the build as lite as possible.


Chris, its been over 4 months since your post.
Just Curious, what did you end up buying and how do you like it?

Hog.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

hog said:


> Chris, its been over 4 months since your post.
> Just Curious, what did you end up buying and how do you like it?
> 
> Hog.


My BIL and I bought an Xcel classic from FTU, and couldn't be happier with our choice, pricey blank, but the sensitivity, backbone, and weight of the blank is awesome! I wanted to buy an xray as well, but wanted something I could put my hands on, I think for $75 they were probably a smoking deal, now they have gone back up I'm kindve kicking myself for not getting one, but I'm prolly gonna end up with another xcel here soon!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

